
The Hardest Logic Puzzle Ever - nreece
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_hardest_logic_puzzle_ever
======
dmoney
<http://www.xkcd.com/356/>

~~~
cstejerean
Along the same lines, I read somewhere you can basically shut down an entire
IT department for a couple of days by handing out rubik's cubes to everyone.

~~~
xirium
Make sure that they're shuffled first. Solving it will be a compulsion for
some geeks.

~~~
cstejerean
Maybe just peel the stickers off and put them back so that it's not possible
to solve. Should keep most people busy longer.

------
mechanical_fish
+1 for Raymond Smullyan's books. Lots of fun.

------
Tichy
I would ask each of them "are you lieing?". Then, when their heads have
exploded, they could all be identified as "dead gods".

------
dkokelley
My head hurts now. I should have prepared for this with more sleep.

------
mynameishere
Aha! The problem is unsolvable.

~~~
redorb
I thought they showed the solution (besides the exploding head question) in
the wiki .. ?

~~~
mynameishere
Unsolvable by me.

